

Ask HN: What front-end JavaScript library - touristtam

Hi,<p>I am a bit confused by the sheer number of front-end JS library existing and claiming to be the best ones. Anyone got some metrics showing a good comparison (extensive one, possibly with benchmarks) with clear argumentation? I know the standard answer is: &quot;use what you are comfortable to use&quot;, but I am just starting with front-end development, so I don&#x27;t have any prejudice for or against any specific framework&#x2F;lib. I am quite appealed by something rather small in size, that would allow me to query an api easily and would take off the hassle of dealing directly with DOM.<p>Thanks.
======
dhruvbhatia
As cliché as it sounds, only you know the true answer to this. Pick a small
project and build it using a few different frameworks. This should give you
insight into what's most appropriate for your needs.

